# Sea Angler Casting Badges and etc



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Dear Sirs

I would like to enquire about the availability of the following:~

1. Sea Angler Casting Badge

180m Casting Club
190m Casting Club
200m Casting Club

2. Zziplex Badge

3. Century Badge

4. Cono-Flex Badge

Please kindly let me know if they can be purchase from the UK or US. Especially, the Sea Angler Casting Badge. Previously, Peter Thain had tried to send me those wonderful badges but they were loss due to mishandling by the couriers.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Sea Angler casting badges*

I ran the SA casting club for 8 years, you can't buy them. Have to make the cast at a SA recognised casting event. 
However, if can provide prove that you cast a particular distance I will look in my old stock that I won back in the 80's and see what I can find - BB


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Good day

Unfornuately, I am not a citizen of the UK. I'm a Singaporean. However, I takes part in all the distance casting competition held by our neighbouring country Malaysia. Due to migration of server. Some of the information and pictures were loss due to the process. However, here's a more recent one.










Previously, I clocked 207.6m, 197.6 and 180.1m during a few official event.

I saw those badges on a shoreangler's vest in SA magazine. He has got black beard on his chin too. Are you the same guy in the picture? His badges include some of the following like 190, 200, 210 casting club, SW Tackle, Cono-flex and Century Formula badge.

Please kindly let me know if they are available and shall there be any cost incurred. I am willing to pay for them.










I'm getting my technician overall outfit to be ready with those flashy and sporting badges for the next surfcasting competition. I really hoped that I can get them.

For more surfcasting stuff, you can log onto http://www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20149

Regards


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Badges*

Hi Edmund - I had a black - now mostly gray - beard then, but for sure it was NOT me with a century or sw badge. In those days maybe a Zziplex.
My badges are in yards so I will see what I have available. I also live 3km from the Zzipex works, will see if they have a spare badge.
Later - BB aka Neil Mackellow


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Mr Beard

Just to confirm again. Are you Neil Mackellow with Black Beard nickname in this forum? If you are, please pardon my ignorance as I seldom make friends in this forum.

Sometimes, I really envy you people who stays near Zziplex plant. If you wants a rod, just make a trip down and tells Terry what you want. Then after that, you gets a customised rod blank!!










Sad to say that we got to wait a long time for those wonderful rods to come in. Unless, we order it from the UK online tackle shops. Otherwise, we would have to wait at least a workyear for the agent of Zziplex to bring in the rods.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes, that would be me.
Not quite as simple as you might think on the Z front, apart from the fact that I work for Penn and develop all their European rods I also use them 99 percent of the time, otherwise why would other people buy them? BB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Edmund & Neil,

Perhaps the name for the face that you are looking for could be - Phill Hyde.

I think he ran a company called 'South West Tackle Developments'.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Led

I just flipped back my old SA magazine. Yes, he is Phill Hyde with the red vest.

Hi Neil

Nice to meet you here! I started distance casting in yr99. At that time, I was still a student and couldn't afford expensive casting rods. My first rod for practising the Pendulum cast was a Fenwick Surf Five.

As I progress in my cast, it also increases my seriousness in getting a better rod to suit my power flow. Due to budget constraint, I can only get the Silstar Travellse-X Tournament 3680-370. 

Previously, I doesn't hv any SA magazine with me as they are pretty dear for a student. I didn't know that Penn's new product then. All we had in Singapore was Penn Slammer and etc which doesn't suits power casting styles.

I was introduced to a PPT sidewinder when I bumped into one of my friend. When asked how much did he pay for the rod. I was stunted when he told me that it costs 280SGD. As compared to my Silstar which costs 180SGD. 

Upon checking the details of the rod and material. I find that they are of very good and tough construction. 

Finally, I managed to save up to get a PPT Sidewinder and started casting with it. I was really happy with the price paid for the kind of performance and durability. 

Up to date, we still have plenty of stock for Sidewinder, Pendulum and Groundcast. But, the sidewinder is a more preferred choice among us as its lighter and much more forgiving to cast with.

As for now, I'm using only Zziplex for tournament casting. However, I still favours those rods which I had been using in the past. However, I can't possibly keep all of them for goodness sake.

Lastly, I still must declare that I still loves my old

1. Penn INXS II Groundcast
2. Penn PPT Sidewinder










By the way, I cropped off the tip at the 2nd guide position and inserted a new tip. The rod is able to recover at a faster speed and offers more lead control. I hit at least 10-15m more when it is in that state. The one in the picture remains the original length.

Regards


----------

